# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Expo Evasão 4x4

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos
O "Bilhas" anunciou a Expo Evasão, uma mostra orientada paras as actividades 


> As ultimas novidades em Viaturas 4x4
> Acessórios para Viaturas TT, Equipamentos de Segurança, Clubes e Organizadores
> Bolsa de Passeios Todo-o-Terreno
> Equipamento de Mergulho e Cursos
> Canoagem e Rafting, Embarcações, Equipamentos e Actividades
> BTT - Bicicletas, Acessórios e Actividades



http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=9588
http://www.expoevasaoe4x4.com/




> ....Neste contexto a nossa presença "institucional" pretende continuar o trabalho de divulgação do Fórum Mergulho e da Associação Portuguesa para a Dinamização do Mergulho, assim como divulgar organizações/eventos actuais e futuros, como por exemplo o Fotodigisub 2007 e uma possível Exposub 2008, entre outros projectos.
> 
> O "nosso" stand será também o espaço de convívio, animação e amizade mergulhística numa feira "demasiado seca"!  
> Para isso precisamos de todos!
> 
> É também a oportunidade de ganharem uma T-Shirt do Fórum e conhecerem as pessoas por trás do ecran...
> 
> Não sejam tímidos... Apareçam!


Pode ser um destino para este fim de semana.

Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

----------

